# How to do a clutch replacement on my 1985 300ZX (T)?



## syed2007 (Jun 7, 2012)

I am sort of a noob, but I do mess arround with stuff. Just not cars usually, but I am willing to learn. So is this possible for a noob like me. I don't want to pay $500 labor to my mechanic. and I live in a neighborhood with an annoying HOA, so can I do this in my driveway with arround a 30 degree hill or my garage has a decent amount of space?
I have royal purple gear oil for gl-4 stuff
this clutch kit:




and 2 of these clips:
S12 200SX Z31 Z32 300ZX S110 720 Clutch Release Bearing Spring Holder OEM | eBay

Do I need any specific tools?
And are they any good guides online?
Should I replace anything else down their? Like my AC belt?
I guess the biggest question is; should I do this?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

A clutch job is pretty big for a beginner. If you have a fair amount of automotive experience, you may be ok. You shouldn't need any fancy tools, just basic stuff up to 19mm.

Get a service manual here:

XenonZ31 Reference


----------



## syed2007 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a Haynes manual I just bought. I think that might include instructions. I found this but it looks sorta confusing. I feel like I should try anyway. 
(1) What is the worst that can happen?
I also found this: 
z31.com | Repairs | z31 Clutch Job
but it doesn't look very easy to understand. I'll check the Haynes manual when I get home.
(2) So driveway or garage? 
I perfer my garage, becuase I'm not sure what my HOA will do. But my home mechanic was telling me that it would be easier on my driveway.
(3) Any other advice?
Edit:
(4) Anything else I should replace while down their?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Worst that can happen - Absolute worst I can think of would be for the driveshaft or flywheel assembly to come apart from bolts left loose/broken/put in wrong. Obviously those items will hurt/maim/kill you, others, or the car. 

Realistically, you could damage the new clutch or the transmission. I doubt it would get much worse than that. 

Where do you live? Exhaust work is very frustrating when it gets rusty. You may need torches or to simply cut the pipes and have them repaired by a muffler shop.

I'd recommend the garage, as it may take you several days if you don't know what you're doing.

I'd have a look at the clutch hydraulics, flywheel, rear main seal, trans mounts, driveshaft/u-joints, etc while you're in there. Change the fluid in your tranny as well (GL-4 ONLY).


----------



## syed2007 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok I guess I should pay that $500. What do you think too much or should I go shopping arround more?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Depending on what the labor rates are where you live, the price doesn't sound out of line. Labor guide shows clutch replacement at 6.3 hours. The "unkown factor" is the exhaust bolts and whether they will break loose or simply just break! That could add a lot of work to the job. The other pain is when you re-install the trans and trying to get it all together while your arms are getting weak from holding the trans up in the air, unless you have a trans jack. In either case I would recommend 2 people if you are working on the ground. You'll only need one of the spring clips. For the trans R&R instructions:

Disconnect battery ground cable.
Remove accelerator linkage.
Raise and support vehicle.
On 200SX models, disconnect front exhaust pipe.
On 300ZX models, remove front exhaust pipe, catalytic converter and exhaust manifold connecting tube.
On all models, disconnect electrical connectors from transmission case.
Disconnect speedometer cable from extension housing.
Remove propeller shaft. Install a plug in extension housing rear opening to prevent fluid spillage.
Remove clutch operating cylinder from clutch housing.
Using a suitable jack support engine with a wooden block placed between oil pan and jack. Do not place jack under oil pan drain plug.
Remove console.
Place transmission control lever in Neutral, then remove E-ring and control lever.
Remove rear engine mount and crossmember attaching bolts.
Remove starting motor.
Remove bolts attaching transmission to engine, then move transmission rearward and lower from vehicle.
Reverse procedure to install.


----------

